
Baidu Deep Voice Explained: Part 1 – the Inference Pipeline - ttandon
https://medium.com/athelas/paper-1-baidus-deep-voice-675a323705df#.7obi5arpd
======
dhruvp
Hi!

Author here - if you have any feedback I'd love to hear it and improve for
future posts in this series. Thanks!

~~~
thedailymail
Enjoyed the article, as someone just starting to get into reinforcement
learning.

Maybe you plan to cover this in the second part of your explainer, but I've
been curious about how systems like WaveNet and Deep Voice make phonemes out
of unfamiliar words and names. Figuring out the pronunciation of rare proper
nouns or novel word forms would seem to be a challenge (especially in English,
due to the non-standardized spelling).

As I understand it WaveNet refers to a pronouncing dictionary in order to
convert text to phonemes and stresses. What does it do for words/names that
are not in the dictionary?

